# Corned Venison Hash



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Corned Venison Hash
Corned venison hash is a mixture of corned venison, potato and onion with cream, browned in a skillet. Great for breakfast; try it with a poached egg on top. Also, sliced tomatoes and fresh bread go well with corned venison hash.

Ingredients:
2 cups - cooked corned venison, chopped
2 cups - potatoes, diced 1/4"
1 cup - onion, minced
5 tbsp - heavy cream
4 tbsp - butter
½ tsp - black pepper
salt to taste










Cooking Instructions:
Combine corned venison, potato, onion, and pepper. 
Over medium heat melt the butter in a 10-inch skillet.
Add the mixture and press down flat with a spatula.
Cook for 10 - 15 minutes or until browned.
When brown turn the hash over.
Pour the cream evenly over the hash.
Cook 10 - 15 minutes until the second side is brown.

Optional: Use frozen hash brown potatoes if you don't want to go to the trouble of peeling and dicing fresh potatoes.

Serves 4

Best hash I ever had was in Benson Arizona. This is almost as good as that:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We do something like that with our left over corned beef, but baked in the oven, putting the mixture on rye crackers,and topping it off with boiled red cabbage and butter.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

What the heck is that on the plate with the meat? Top picture.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> What the heck is that on the plate with the meat? Top picture.


Pickling spices wrapped in cheesecloth.

See: "Cooking Instructions" in viewtopic.php?f=50&t=56225


----------

